# modules.autoload

## rlyacht

I'm a little confused about modules.conf, modules.autoload, and modules.d

In an old redhat setup, someone had this, which he claims works for the sound chip (CS4237B) on my system:

```

    alias sound cs4232

    pre-install sound /sbin/insmod sound dmabuf=1

    alias midi opl3

    options opl3 io=0x388

    options cs4232 io=0x530 irq=5 dma=1 dma2=0 mpuio=0x330

```

I know I'm not supposed to put stuff in modules.conf anymore, but rahther but the devices in modules.autoload, and the config stuff in modules.d/something.  Would I be right to do this:

```

# file: modules.autoload

cs4242

```

```

# file : modules.d/sound

    pre-install sound /sbin/insmod sound dmabuf=1

    options opl3 io=0x388

    options cs4232 io=0x530 irq=5 dma=1 dma2=0 mpuio=0x330

```

```

# file: modules.d/aliases

    alias sound cs4232

    alias midi opl3

 
```

----------

## dArkMaGE

someone correct me if im wrong but i believe you can put all the /etc/modules.d stuff into the sound file, but yes, that otherwise looks correct

----------

